# Icd-11????



## reneedanielle22  (Jul 16, 2014)

Ok, so while at a job interview I asked about ICD-10 and they mentioned basically they had inside info not to worry about that because everything is going to skip right to ICD-11. Has anyone heard about this? What are your thoughts?? Should we be on an ICD-11 path? They were really serious and basically implied they know people in policy  that told them to "wrap ICD-10 in a bow and set it on a shelf"....


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 16, 2014)

I do not think this accurate and would love to know their source of info.  The CDC stated that we are scheduled for ICD-11 in 2025.  Also since they plan to never update ICD-9 CM ever again past 2012 then what would they propose is going to happen next year.  Since 2011 it has been planned that the next major update for ICD coding in the US would take place Oct 1, 2015 and it would be exclusive to ICD-10 CM.


----------



## morganingle (Jul 22, 2014)

no, i dont think that is correct. at the national conference they addressed this concern and it was stating that we will not be skipping icd-10.


----------



## MarcusM (Jul 22, 2014)

Too much money has been poured into ICD10 to skip it


----------



## reneedanielle22  (Jul 22, 2014)

I thought so...I have no clue where they are getting this information...


----------



## mkm1517 (Aug 5, 2014)

This situation/statement would make me very cautious as a new employee...


----------

